# The comb sex question



## starsevol (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi all,

I have 4 chicks. 3 are cochins ans 1 is an orpington. I hatched them myself with a homemade incubator from eggs I gathered the first week I had my 2 hens I purchased in May. Before May 18, I had never kept chickens before. I love this new adventure!!

Now for the question, the cochin chicks are ages 27 days, 26 days and 23 days and the orpington chick is 22 days. So far all combs are yellow without a trace of red or pink. If I have roos, when should their combs start to change?

I am not allowed to keep roos in my town, but have space for any and all pullets from this little flock. I even have 2 names picked out, but have not assigned them as of yet.

Did I mention how much I love this new lifestyle?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A little young yet to be saying much of anything. The Cochins could be a little slow to make their sex known.


----------



## starsevol (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you. Robin. I have to say the suspense is killing me though!


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

I have 25 day old cochin and Marans and the Marans are just starting to change color in the last week. The cochin do not look like they will be changing any time soon. Good Luck


----------



## starsevol (Jan 11, 2013)

Right now the 36 day old cochin still has tiny pale waddles. The 35 day old and 32 day old cochins have slightly bigger redder waddles with a small fold in them. The 35 day old cochin is larger than the 36 day old. And the 31 day old orpington still has pale almost non existant waddles.


----------

